# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  retaining walls and drainage

## cyb

Hi All, 
I am currently renovating my new property and am in the process of trying to sort out what to do with my retaining walls and associated drainage. As you can see from the attached image the minimal drainage that does exist blocks up quickly and contributes to rapid flooding in heavy downpours. The retaining walls are approx 1.4m high and I don't think there are any permits currently. At least I hope not considering how bad they are.  
As a result I am looking for ideas, suggestions, design ideas on how best to rectify this problem. Does anyone know of any drainage engineers and or retaining wall contractors in Brisbane (north side ideally) who are specialist in this sort of thing. I am more then happy to pay for quality services provided it solves the issue. BTW a large part of the problem is that the block is on a significant slope so there are grade issues to contend with as well. 
Any advise, suggestions, or comments would be most welcome.

----------


## carshi

An aggie drain behind the retaining wall does the trick.  You dont have any surface drains.  I would suggest cutting the concrete drain channel and then tap into the storm water.

----------

